# Mt Timpanogos 17 July 2015



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been super busy lately and I'm way behind on the hikes I had hoped to have completed by now. *I decided to do a mellow hike up to the wild-flower plateau on Timpanogos. *My brother and his two dogs came along, and you'll remember that Chewy the dog was the one that had his foot crushed by a big sharp rock a few months back. *So he's healed up now. *Due to goats growing and getting a 6th goat, the Suburban is not capable of carrying the whole herd anymore, so I had to leave some behind. *That means the boys get to go and the girls had to stay. *I hate to do it but I really needed to get some practice hiking in with the actual pack goats and the baby needed some trail time. *









Bacchus surveys his domain









Shelby G.T. wore packs, and as you can see, I have no backpack. *Exactly as it should be!









Due to being busy, I missed the wild-flower season this year. *Only a few patches remained.









As usual, the cliffs were lousy with mountain goats. *This guy was probably a bachelor biding his time away from the rest.









The air was particularly clear. * The storms missed us and headed north to the Uintas instead.









I believe this is the greatest toilet on the planet. *The view! *Yours or other people's-- thats up for debate.









This was Vincent VanGoat's first mountain trek. *At first he didn't get it, but he caught on quickly and shows every sign of becoming a great pack goat.

His main problem is the same problem I've always had with the babies-- They get pets from other people and want to follow them instead.
I think its something they grow out of because the other goats know me and stick with me exclusively, like a dog. **
They've even figured out how to deal with switchbacks now-- Something I thought goats always had problems with.









When we got home, he was so tuckered out that he just stood there by the truck-- No movement. *
I was in bad shape myself. *My new boots gave me blisters and I had a lot of aches. **
Thats what I get for skipping too many weeks. *I'll be hiking a lot more frequently from now on.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome pictures ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , glad to hear Chewy's foot is better now 
Just noticed that the mountain goat is looking down at your goat with the huge rack in complete envy :greengrin:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Great pictures. I love Timpanogos. How great to have someone to carry your pack.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like you had a great hike!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Love these pictures and I also hate leaving some behind. It's always a hard choice who goes and who stays. I love all the rock and green vegetation, great combo for a fun hike with goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat, thanks for sharing.


----------

